# USB Schnittstelle wird auch beim ausgeschaltetem Computer mit Strom versorgt



## fido555 (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
an einer meiner Usb Schnittstellen habe ich einen USB 3.0 Hub angeschlossen. Es funktioniert auch alles wunderbar, nur gibt es eine Sache, die stört:
Wenn ich den PC herunterfahre wird der Usb Hub immer noch mit Strom versorgt, was zur Folge hat, dass die LED immer noch leuchtet. Das stört sehr im Dunkeln.

Der Schnellstart ist in den Einstellungen schon deaktiviert, im Geräte-Manager unter dem Reiter Energieverwaltung ist auch das Häckchen "Computer kann das Gerät ausschalten, um Energie zu sparen" aktiviert.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter, weiß jemand vielleicht eine Lösung? (Ich benutze Windows 10)

Danke


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. Mai 2018)

fido555 schrieb:


> Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter, weiß jemand vielleicht eine Lösung? (Ich benutze Windows 10)


Wie heißt das Mainboard?


----------



## fido555 (18. Mai 2018)

Hersteller	ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC.
Modell	K30AD_M31AD_M51AD_M32AD (SOCKET 1150)

Das sagt das Programm Speccy


----------



## EyRaptor (18. Mai 2018)

Es ist bei allen Netzteilen so, dass im ausgeschalteten Zustand des PCs weiterhin 5V für USB-Geräte bereitgestellt werden können.
Allerdings ist der Rest dann abhängig vom verwendeten Maiboard. Bei manchen ist meines Wissens z.B. nur auf bestimmten Ports Saft, während der PC ausgeschaltet ist.

Bei mir im Gigabyte Bios gibt es eine Option, die sich ErP nennt. Wenn man das ausschaltet, dann bekommen die Ports keinen Strom mehr wenn der PC aus ist.
Diese Option müsste in deinem Asus Bios gleich genannt sein.

Edit: allerdings werden dadurch einige andere Funktionen deaktiviert (z.B. PME Event Wake Up, Power On By Mouse, Power On By Keyboard und Wake On LAN)


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (18. Mai 2018)

Ist das deine Mühle?

M51AD   | Tower PCs | ASUS Deutschland

Front-USB 3.0-Schnittstellen mit Ai Charger-Technologie für ein schnelles Aufladen mobiler Geräte.
Oder ist das ein anderer Hub?Scheint wohl das es einen aktiven USB HUB hat.
Vielleicht kann man die  Beleuchtung des Hubs deaktivieren?Dazu müßtest du mal ins UEFI BIOS rein gehen dort mal schaun obs da
ein Eintrag gibts mit Night LED(bei mir so)oder ähnlichem Eintrag gibt.Dann müßte man es auch deaktivieren können die Beleuchtung.

grüße Brex


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. Mai 2018)

Ernst gemeint. Wenn dich die LED in der Nacht stört klebe sie doch ab. 
Willst du den PC komplett vom Strom trennen würde ich eine Steckerleiste mit Schalter kaufen.


----------



## onlygaming (19. Mai 2018)

Hatte mit meinem Logitech G27 das Problem das es sich teils mitten in der Nacht eingeschaltet und kalibriert hat, bei Fanatec kann man das Lenkrad komplett abschalten, somit hat sich das Problem gelöst, sonst musste ich immer das G27 ausstecken, hatte mich immer gewundert warum es Random mitten in der Nacht angeht.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2018)

Oder einfach den Schalter am Netzteil ausschalten.


----------



## onlygaming (19. Mai 2018)

Wäre auch eine Option, wäre aber zufaul unter meinen Schreibtisch zu krabbeln  
Dann lieber Steckerleiste^^


----------



## fido555 (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
danke erstmal für die Antworten und tut mir leid für die späte Antwort.



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Bei manchen ist meines Wissens z.B. nur auf bestimmten Ports Saft, während der PC ausgeschaltet ist.



Das stimmt, bevor ich in den Windows Energieeinstellungen ein paar Sachen ausgeschaltet habe, wurden beispielsweise Maus und Tastatur auch noch mit Strom versorgt. In meinem Fall leuchteten dann meine Razer Tastatur und Maus, wenn man sie benutzte.
Beide sind hinten angeschlossen (USB 2.0), mein USB-Hub vorne an einer USB 3.0 Schnittstelle.



Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Ist das deine Mühle?
> 
> M51AD   | Tower PCs | ASUS Deutschland
> 
> ...



Nein, habe einen anderen PC. Was für ein Hub das genau ist. weiß ich auch leider nicht mehr. Ich schau mal im Bios nach.



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ernst gemeint. Wenn dich die LED in der Nacht stört klebe sie doch ab.
> Willst du den PC komplett vom Strom trennen würde ich eine Steckerleiste mit Schalter kaufen.



Oder ich zieh das USB-Kabel, oder ich schalte das Netzteil aus. Ist aber keine gute Lösung  in meinem Fall 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder einfach den Schalter am Netzteil ausschalten.



Ja, darauf bin ich auch erstmal nicht gekommen, aber eher ungern.


----------

